# Deactivated due to low ratings!



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, that was fast at 31 trips with a 4.2 rating. I thought they'd at least allow me 50 rides.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you tried Lyft?
Same concept as Uber but with much better driver incentives.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into it.

Wow, so my email said that deactivation happens after 25 trips.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

annbanan said:


> Thanks, I'll look into it.
> 
> Wow, so my email said that deactivation happens after 25 trips.


Not big deal; just take uber partner driving course and you would be reactivite and back in the road in a finger flip 
Lmao


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

File for unemployment. Get your pound of flesh from those bastards.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

annbanan said:


> Wow, that was fast at 31 trips with a 4.2 rating. I thought they'd at least allow me 50 rides.


Hello,

Is there anything that you may think you have done wrong? Are you working hours where the clientele may not provide you with proper/accurate ratings? Were you doing anything additional that may help encourage better ratings (i.e., provide water?).

25 trips, a few bad apples or unlucky pax and you may find yourself in a tough spot trying to recoup. Would of thought that Uber would have a little more leniency for new riders. --


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Some girl probably thought you were hitting on their bf and gave you a 1 star.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

annbanan said:


> Wow, that was fast at 31 trips with a 4.2 rating. I thought they'd at least allow me 50 rides.


yeah this is news 2 me, to deactivate that fast
i guess if you had more rides, they would have given you a warning first
im pretty sure they'll allow you the option to pay to continue driving though


----------

